
Ask HN: CBDO or VP Business Development - Lindathefounder
What works better for a co-founder? Do people even know what CBDO stands for?
======
PaulHoule
I think everybody knows a "Business Developer" who has not developed any
business. "Sales" puts you on better ground!

"VP" is pretentious in a small company, you are free to add to your title once
you are on top of a pyramid with multiple levels.

